# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > مبتدی: نصب کتابخانه ی jquery برای aptana 3

## Arman_hoseini

من برنامه ی aptana رو دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چطوری کتابخونه ی jquery رو روش نصب کنم ضمنا نمی خوام از برنامه ی دیگه ای مثل netbeans استفاده کنم. :ناراحت:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> من برنامه ی aptana رو دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چطوری کتابخونه ی jquery رو روش نصب کنم ضمنا نمی خوام از برنامه ی دیگه ای مثل netbeans استفاده کنم.


سلام.
لطفا به این آدرس رجوع کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------

